# Add GND / Neutral Terminal to Service Panel



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

swimmer said:


> I need to add some neutral and ground terminals to a service panel.
> Is there any problem with installing a terminal strip in the panel, so that it is bonded to the panel, and using it for both?
> 
> Thanks


You cannot use the panel as a current carrying conductor.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

BBQ said:


> You cannot use the panel as a current carrying conductor.


How about if I connect the 2 terminals with the appropriate sized grounding electrode conductor for the service?


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

swimmer said:


> How about if I connect the 2 terminals with the appropriate sized grounding electrode conductor for the service?


I think you should connect them with the same size of neutral conductor


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

swimmer said:


> How about if I connect the 2 terminals with the appropriate sized grounding electrode conductor for the service?



:no::no::no:


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I guess there are 2 scenarios.
1. Neutral and Ground are on the same terminal strip as in an old panel.
2. Neutral and Ground are on separate terminal strips as in a new panel.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

swimmer said:


> I guess there are 2 scenarios.
> 1. Neutral and Ground are on the same terminal strip as in an old panel.
> 2. Neutral and Ground are on separate terminal strips as in a new panel.




Almost.....Old sub panels were fed with 3 conductors and bonded at both ends. 

New sub panels are fed with four conductors. The neutral and grounds are separated. Neutral bar is isolated from the metal panel. You only bond the neutrals and grounds in one place.


----------



## Sparky9567 (Dec 21, 2011)

I believe the question was about service panels. Old or new it does not matter. As stated above the panel box can not be a conductor, but you can run a conductor between the additional terminal block and the orignal terminal block. I would personaly use the same size wire as the grounding conductor(there is no legal size needed, you could use 14awg and power would still go threw the panel but you did create a new path) so in a 100amp panel I would use #6 between the terminal blocks. Each neutal wire has to be under a dedicated set screw, but you can bundel 3 ground wires under the same set screw.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sparky9567 said:


> I believe the question was about service panels. Old or new it does not matter. As stated above the panel box can not be a conductor, but you can run a conductor between the additional terminal block and the orignal terminal block. I would personaly use the same size wire as the grounding conductor(there is no legal size needed, you could use 14awg and power would still go threw the panel but you did create a new path) so in a 100amp panel I would use #6 between the terminal blocks. Each neutal wire has to be under a dedicated set screw, but you can bundel 3 ground wires under the same set screw.


Sure you can run a bonding jumper. You are not creating a parallel path. You are bonding the neutral and ground bars together. The bonding jumper installed means the connection is not dependant on the can. There also is a required size for the bonding jumper. Not all ground bars are listed for 3 as far as I know. We use CH and they are.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Sparky9567 said:


> I believe the question was about service panels. Old or new it does not matter. As stated above the panel box can not be a conductor, but you can run a conductor between the additional terminal block and the orignal terminal block. I would personaly use the same size wire as the grounding conductor(there is no legal size needed, you could use 14awg and power would still go threw the panel but you did create a new path) so in a 100amp panel I would use #6 between the terminal blocks. Each neutal wire has to be under a dedicated set screw, but you can bundel 3 ground wires under the same set screw.



I think Sparky9567 answered this for me and it sounds like I can install the additional terminal blocks as shown in the "TERMINAL STRIPS BONDED TO PANEL" picture.
I read NEC 250.24 but this did not answer my question.
View attachment 10876


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

swimmer said:


> I think Sparky9567 answered this for me and it sounds like I can install the additional terminal blocks as shown in the "TERMINAL STRIPS BONDED TO PANEL" picture.
> I read NEC 250.24 but this did not answer my question.<attachment>


Your question was answered by bbq. I missed service panel. It is code compliant to install a bond between the neutral and ground bars to avoid the can carrying the current. However it does have to be sized correctly.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Sparky9567 said:


> I believe the question was about service panels. Old or new it does not matter. As stated above the *panel box can not be a conductor*, but you can run a conductor between the additional terminal block and the orignal terminal block. I would personaly use the same size wire as the grounding conductor(there is no legal size needed, you could use 14awg and power would still go threw the panel but you did create a new path) so in a 100amp panel I would use #6 between the terminal blocks. Each neutal wire has to be under a dedicated set screw, but you can bundel 3 ground wires under the same set screw.



If I understand this correctly, you can substitute "can not be the *ONLY* conductor" in place of "can not be a conductor". Otherwise the additional terminals would need to be insulated from the panel.


----------

